# Follow this link...



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Over at Slot Car Illustrated Alan (I assume) has put together a real nice slide show from the IHobby Expo...
Take a look here...:
http://slotcarillustrated.com/v-web/gallery/slideshow.php?set_albumName=2006_ihobby_chicago

I posted it here because there is some AW content that will have you holding onto your wallet for dear life...

Please say thank you to Alan on his board for doing this...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Among other stuff I spotted:

Chevy Lumina stock car
Toyota Camry stock car
Monte Carlo stock car 4x4
possibly a 2006 Charger cop car w/push bar (?)
2006 Mustang
Chevelle, Charger, Cuda & Camaro
Semi Tractors
A Talladega or Cyclone
'64 Plymouth
AMX
Cobra coupe
Dodge Monaco cop car
& 2006 Viper GT race car (competition for the 'Vette C5-R  )

Wow -- lots of neat stuff. My wallet is going to take a beating this next year.

I really hope they fix the 4x4 stance on the bodies, though. The Monte Carlo looked really bad.

'doba


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool stuff, but everything I see on a chassis is way too high. I hope they fix that too.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I fear the chevelle and 70 Z28 are for tyco chassis,and they all have that 4x4 stance.

Chris


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

noddaz said:


> Over at Slot Car Illustrated Alan (I assume) has put together a real nice slide show from the IHobby Expo...
> Take a look here...:
> http://slotcarillustrated.com/v-web/gallery/slideshow.php?set_albumName=2006_ihobby_chicago


Screw the slideshow - just go here: 

http://slotcarillustrated.com/v-web/gallery/2006_ihobby_auto_world?page=1http://slotcarillustrated.com/v-web/gallery/2006_ihobby_auto_world

and here:

http://slotcarillustrated.com/v-web/gallery/2006_ihobby_auto_world?page=2


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Diff underside on the Super III with ceramic or polymer magnets?

And the motor mags are neo or polymer?


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So what do we have?

Image 33 - Nascar (Pontiac)
35 - Nascar Dodge Charger
37
39
41 - Nascar Monte Carlo 4WD
44 - Chrome Chevy
46 - Tyco funny car?
48 - Police car, Litte red
49 - Firebird, GT40 (or is a GT?)
50
51
52
53 - Super III chassis
57 - 
59 - Trucks

Then I had to give up as the SCI website loads far too slowly for me!
Please feel free to add/amend guys...


dw


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I really hope they fix the 4x4 stance on the bodies, though. The Monte Carlo looked really bad.
> 
> 'doba


We really need to get this point across to Tom. The Nascar bodies even sitting on the Super III look HORRID! :freak: Can these things get any taller and jacked up? At first I thought the reason the Mclaren was so tall would be to clear the body clip on the Super III. Well if you look closely at the pics in the slideshow there is TONS of room to allow the body to sit lower.

I would almost be embarrased to show these at ihobby if it was me. Don't get me wrong, Tom is really doing alot for us, but this really needs to be addressed. Why should all of us have to spend our money on these items just to have to "rework" them just to get them to look normal.  

Just my 2 cents. Hopefully Tom can give us some reply/feedback. I am hoping that these are pre-production and that the retail cars will be better - one can only hope.

R. Picard 
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Well, I only saw one shell on a chassis that I know for sure is the Super III (a red Nascar) but I have to say I think that there will still be collectors who will buy and racers who will fix the problem and go racing. HOWEVER - If the car is made lower, there will be more collectors and more racers buying and therefore more profit.

Just my opinion.


----------



## sped (Nov 20, 2004)

Montoya1 said:


> Well, I only saw one shell on a chassis that I know for sure is the Super III (a red Nascar) but I have to say I think that there will still be collectors who will buy and racers who will fix the problem and go racing. HOWEVER - If the car is made lower, there will be more collectors and more racers buying and therefore more profit.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Deane, 

I agree to an extent - on reproductions of classic cars, such as the Mclaren, the higher body will most definitely deter collectors. I for one would rather have an original which sits properly. If the other repops come out this way, it could deter many collectors. Especially since Aurora had no problem making there bodies sit just fine.

R. Picard
www.slotcarinnovations.com


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

I can't tell from the images if the culprit is the clip or the body tabs.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

sped said:


> Deane,
> 
> I agree to an extent - on reproductions of classic cars, such as the Mclaren, the higher body will most definitely deter collectors. I for one would rather have an original which sits properly. If the other repops come out this way, it could deter many collectors. Especially since Aurora had no problem making there bodies sit just fine.
> 
> ...


This bodies-sitting-too-high deal seems to be around all the time. Remember LifeLike doing some ''4WD'' Nascars a couple of years ago?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Montoya1 said:


> I can't tell from the images if the culprit is the clip or the body tabs.












The notches look pretty low inside the body on this Charger . . . 

'doba


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hold on to my wallet indeed...

My wife is gonna hate this. :devil:

A bunch of comments on what I'm seeing:

1. Yes, that is most definitely a Charger cop car with a push bar.
2. Notice some of the cars have different color headlights? I'm thinking the new Mustang and GT, Torino, H2, Nomad, and Roadrunner/Satellite. Is that going to be a clear plastic headlight plug for Flamethrower cars? Didn't I see a reference to Flamethrowers in upcoming release info? Ihopeihopeihopeihopeihope...
3. Tjet Torino! w00t!
4. That TransAm is [email protected]$$. Makes me want to get either a thick gold chain or a Burt Reynolds-style cowboy hat. Think they might put that in a set with a semi? Wasn't there some kind of cool graphic on the side of Snowman's truck?
5. The Chevelle and Camaro that Dragula said look like they're for Tyco... aren't they identical-looking to the ones put out by Bad Dog not long ago? Did he go in with TL?
6. I'm actually thinking that the Charger and Cuda sitting next to them are for Tyco too... look how all 4 of them have deep flat extended rocker panels, like they'd fit right on a 440 pan chassis... 
7. The El Camino and Chevy panel truck got no love in these pix... 
8. Are those trailers exact dupes of the AFX rigs?
9. Is that a dump truck? Did AFX ever do that? Those of you who have the Bob Beers book... wasn't there one planned before Aurora was bought/reorganized? Wonder if a prototype existed and if TL got hold of it. I know there's at least drawings of a bunch of stuff in the Beers book that was supposed to rival Tyco's US-1...
10. In pic 60, what is that Mopar between the Torino and the AMX? Is it an altered-wheebase drag car or a street version? (I'm hoping street...)
11. The cop car in pic 61 is the one that SHOULD be the Roscoe's car! Maybe it'll be ready in time for the track set... Anybody else who knows old obscure diecast think it looks like the old Yatming cop car? (Or was it Playart?)

I am a happy man right now. 

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Montoya1 said:


> So what do we have?
> 
> (snip)
> 
> ...


these two I can help on... 50 is a new Mustang with and without lunchbox-handle-style tuner wing, and 51 is 4 bodies that look like they're for Tyco pan chassis... a '70 or so Charger, an early '70s Barracuda, a '68 or '69 Chevelle, and an early '70s Camaro...

--rick


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tom knows the red Charger body sits too high as he commented on that when I was taking pictures. I would hope that he also double checks the others too.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

i'm gonna need a second job for all this stuff.........tom lowe you hiring


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

hankster said:


> Tom knows the red Charger body sits too high as he commented on that when I was taking pictures. I would hope that he also double checks the others too.


As Doba suggested it could be the clip at fault, not the body.
BTW, that car is obviously a Dodge but did anyone see a Camry or Fusion in those images?


dw


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

hankster said:


> Tom knows the red Charger body sits too high as he commented on that when I was taking pictures. I would hope that he also double checks the others too.


Every car I saw was way too high,and they werent on the super III chassis,just an X-Trac.Kinda kills the desireability factor a little.
Chris


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

Dragula said:


> Every car I saw was way too high,and they werent on the super III chassis,just an X-Trac.Kinda kills the desireability factor a little.
> Chris


Saw, as in at the Show or merely on the SCI Gallery?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

gallery,and side view close ups.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Dragula said:


> Every car I saw was way too high,and they werent on the super III chassis,just an X-Trac.Kinda kills the desireability factor a little.
> Chris


Hopefully Tom will fix this. The Mclaren looks terrible at that height. Did you notice one of the TJETS looks like a 64/65 Plymouth or Dodge I couldn't see the front end

Roger Corrie


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> 9. Is that a dump truck? Did AFX ever do that? Those of you who have the Bob Beers book... wasn't there one planned before Aurora was bought/reorganized? Wonder if a prototype existed and if TL got hold of it. I know there's at least drawings of a bunch of stuff in the Beers book that was supposed to rival Tyco's US-1...
> --rick


Yes, Aurora had one planned, no TL did not get ahold of it....it's in my collection. In fact a couple of dozen construction type vehicles Aurora had planned are safe with me!

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

SCJ said:


> Yes, Aurora had one planned, no TL did not get ahold of it....it's in my collection. In fact a couple of dozen construction type vehicles Aurora had planned are safe with me!
> 
> --------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


SCJ, could you post a picture of these? I think it would be cool to see what Aurora had planned.

Dave


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey SCJ,

WHat do you know about the Super III. Was Aurora working on one when the changed to the MTs? And is the black pan we have see pictures of on a AFX chassis part of it? Whats the scoop?

Thanks

Roger Corrie


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Omega said:


> SCJ, could you post a picture of these? I think it would be cool to see what Aurora had planned.
> Dave


Take a quick look in the back of the Aurora Hand book (any version).........se that cool detailed track with all Tjets in the pits towards the back? Check the construction area out......I have some of those cars, trucks, tankers etc. on that track. Will try to get a pic for you.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## tlowe (Oct 11, 2005)

People.....we will sit the bodies on the chassis as low as they can go. There are limitations!

Tom


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

tlowe said:


> People.....we will sit the bodies on the chassis as low as they can go. There are limitations!
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom. This is great news. We REALY want the bodies slammed! 

GP


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

tlowe said:


> People.....we will sit the bodies on the chassis as low as they can go. There are limitations!
> 
> Tom


This is good to know. Especially important with racing cars as they are more slammed.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Agreed! Thanks Tom for the update... Now I don't have to bother you with an email...
lol


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

vaBcHRog said:


> Hey SCJ,
> 
> WHat do you know about the Super III. Was Aurora working on one when the changed to the MTs? And is the black pan we have see pictures of on a AFX chassis part of it? Whats the scoop?
> 
> ...


To my knowledge, there is no Aurora Super 3 nor were they working on one. Non of my paperwork talks about it, nor do the mags form the time. Aurora was of course working to improve the handling ability of their glorified Tjet (stock AFX) chassis, as they were getting beat at the track by Tyco's! The telltale sign would be the financial numbers of how well the Super II did, but I'm guessing not that well as they did not release any of the other bodies/cars I have blueprints and/or patterns for.

As for the Super II car, it was outdated by the time it was released. The serious HO racers at the time were tweaking HO cars far beyond the abilities of an out of the box Super II. Although, the availability of parts (magnets, arm. lexan body) IMO made racing and tweaking much more the "thing" then it had been previously.

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

SCJ said:


> To my knowledge, there is no Aurora Super 3 nor were they working on one. Non of my paperwork talks about it, nor do the mags form the time. Aurora was of course working to improve the handling ability of their glorified Tjet (stock AFX) chassis, as they were getting beat at the track by Tyco's! The telltale sign would be the financial numbers of how well the Super II did, but I'm guessing not that well as they did not release any of the other bodies/cars I have blueprints and/or patterns for.
> 
> As for the Super II car, it was outdated by the time it was released. The serious HO racers at the time were tweaking HO cars far beyond the abilities of an out of the box Super II. Although, the availability of parts (magnets, arm. lexan body) IMO made racing and tweaking much more the "thing" then it had been previously.
> 
> ...


So the Black Pan that was pictured must be an aftermarket part??

Roger Corrie


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

No,it wasnt!Aurora offered these chassis as a type of "pan" car,didnt work very well.
Chris






vaBcHRog said:


> So the Black Pan that was pictured must be an aftermarket part??
> 
> Roger Corrie


----------

